# I'm a bad owner



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had Charlie for about two months now. We got him from a chain pet store, the employee said he was about a year old. He isn't exactly tame, nothing is working. But I feel really bad because he doesn't play with toys or anything. I want to let him out of his cage. If I let him out, he'll prob goto the too of the cage, but will he climb back down inside the cage? Or will I have to towel him to get him back? Or should I wait until I tame him?:wacko: 

Thanks in advance-
Vinny


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Are his wings clipped? If they are, it will be much easier to get him back in the cage than if he is full flighted. 

Have you tried using food bribery to get him used to you? Like holding a piece of millet spray for him to nibble on.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my thread on how to tame them  http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Vinny, the key here is _patience_.
It took 3 months for Billy to come out of his cage. We put a little perch at right angles just outside his door to help him. For several weeks he just sat in the open doorway for a bit then chickened out of going any further. Two years later and he has taught all of our other rescues how to come out of their cage and play. 

Follow the training advice but bear in mind it might take weeks to see any improvement then suddenly Charlie will take three steps at once, and it will all be worth it


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

agreed, find his currency, usually millet is the best and take deep breaths and work with him every day on this, he will get it. And then that is when he will own you


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

I mean, he eats millet and stuff( small pieces from my hand) , but he doesn't seem to go crazy about it, or maybe that's just his personality... What other treats would he like?( he also eats sunflower seeds from my hand). 

So according to you guys I shouldn't let him out before taming him right?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Also tame him away from the cage in a small room like bathroom and take a few toys with you


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> So according to you guys I shouldn't let him out before taming him right?


It depends on how easily you can get him back in the cage. A prolonged chase and struggle won't help your relationship. But if his wings are clipped, or if he's full flighted but you're working in a small room where he can't go very far, it should be relatively easy to get him back in the cage. In that case it would be OK to let him out.

If he won't step onto your hand you can ask him to step up on a stick. If he won't go for that either you can put the cage right in front of him (if it's portable) and maybe he'll go in on his own.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

None of my birds like hands (Billy had a bad experience with being poked at before he came to us). All but one will accept the 'upsy stick'. It is a short plastic perch. When we hold it in front of their tummy we always say "...... up" as in 'Billy up' or 'Bertie up'. They soon learn what is expected of them (I say soon, I mean days not minutes) and once they step up we always praise, although millet may get a more immediate response.
If you can't get your bird back in just make sure all food and water is inside the cage, and also maybe a treat, and sit back and let them find their own way in (assuming you have enough time).
Don't panic. Just do your best


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Sar said:


> None of my birds like hands (Billy had a bad experience with being poked at before he came to us). All but one will accept the 'upsy stick'. It is a short plastic perch. When we hold it in front of their tummy we always say "...... up" as in 'Billy up' or 'Bertie up'. They soon learn what is expected of them (I say soon, I mean days not minutes) and once they step up we always praise, although millet may get a more immediate response.
> If you can't get your bird back in just make sure all food and water is inside the cage, and also maybe a treat, and sit back and let them find their own way in (assuming you have enough time).
> Don't panic. Just do your best


Where would I get this perch? All the perches I have are huge and can't be moved around the cage, and nowadays I leave the door open when I'm home just to see if he would come out, all he does it sit near the open door but he hasn't ventured out... ( and yes he's clipped, so he won't be going very far...)


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know which country you live in Vinny, but we got the short perches from a hardware shop that sells pet food and a few bits like that. 
It is like this one
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Ferplast-Universal-Perch_HB3477.htm
It is not a good perch for permanent placement in cages but can be moved about to get the bird used to things. You could just use a short piece of wooden dowling or something.

When we first had Billy and he wouldn't come out we used the perch like this 

He sat in the open doorway for a few days before he tried to climb out. It took him a few more days to dare to sit on the perch outside without scurrying back in at the slightest movement from us.
Gradually he found his own way out and was confident he could get back in 


You could pin a millet up just outside the door and see if it tempts him?

Good luck


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Where would I get this perch? All the perches I have are huge and can't be moved around the cage, and nowadays I leave the door open when I'm home just to see if he would come out, all he does it sit near the open door but he hasn't ventured out... ( and yes he's clipped, so he won't be going very far...)


maybe go to the petstore and pick up a cheap perch, or even a craft store and get a wooden dowel or such.  
or maybe try diffrent foods youd eat like cheerios (mine love these) just be sure its safe food for them  you will get there.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to try getting a similar perch today, and leave his door open whenever I'm home. Once he. Climbs on top of his cage we'll (attempt) to teach him from there. Is that a good plan? 

As for the millet, he doesn't go crazy over it, he will eat it if I offer it, but he won't move to get it. Are there similar treats I could try?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

pink.snootchies said:


> maybe go to the petstore and pick up a cheap perch, or even a craft store and get a wooden dowel or such.
> or maybe try diffrent foods youd eat like cheerios (mine love these) just be sure its safe food for them  you will get there.


and, how should I offer the different food, on my hand? In a separate bowl?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> and, how should I offer the different food, on my hand? In a separate bowl?


maybe try in a dish first to let em get the taste, then in your hand  the key is going to be patience  good luck friend.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, well we opened the cage, and Charlie kinda jumped/flew out( he was clipped tho). He took refuge in a book shelf that is low to the ground. I was under the impression he would climb to the top of his cage, but no. So now how do I get him back in lol?

*Edit: we got him back in by luring him with millet. *


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

" we got him back in by luring him with millet "

That's the way 

Did he enjoy being out?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha, not really, he was just sitting and preening himself on the bookshelf. He never really doesn't do much inside his cage either, just sits on his food bowl all day...


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Haha, not really, he was just sitting and preening himself on the bookshelf. He never really doesn't do much inside his cage either, just sits on his food bowl all day...



If he keeps gonig to that shelf, maybe put some toys or millet or something (like a play area) for him if thats possible.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, today was his first time out, When i let him out tmrw, if he goes to that bookshelf again, we may convert it into a play area.he has a couple of hanging toys, the only thing he really plays with is the door lol. Would pictures help?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

with Petrie it took him a while to actually start playing with toys, but i found he started playing with his toys once i got him foraging toys and he likes straws too. 
id either make some or get some more toys and rotate them often in his cage to get him curious about them. it just takes time to get to know your tiel and their crazy habits and likes and dislikes. just keep talking to him alot or whistle conversations to him. He will warm up. 

I had petrie for about a year or so before i really started to work with him, once i did, he warmed up to me and even let me kiss him with in weeks. 

Neither of mine will come out of their cage often, i usually take them out, but they like to crawl back in there once they are done with their outside cage time... 


Just takes lots of Love, patience and millet (or similar currency). 
just hang in there, the reward once he does start to play with toys and trust you is so rewarding.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

So what do you do,just hang straws from the top? Or cut them up in pieces and spread them across the cage floor? I've tried giving him que tips, but he just hisses at them, so I hung them from a rope,he doesn't play with it. I forgot to mention that once we hung a long thread from the top and he was tugging at, but he doesnt do that anymore. At the petstore where we got him he had no toys, so he's not used to them.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah with straws i will sometimes cut them and tie them together (like a tassle) and put peanutbutter with seeds in a few, or i will just put a folded straw by his food dish and he will pick on that (by either attaching it to the cage with string or the metal ring that goes around his food dish )

if he liked the string maybe try weaving some cotton string or shoe laces in and out of the bars to his cage where he likes to perch and leave some strands dangling so he will pull or preen them maybe. 

I find its alot about creativity (because tiels get bored easily) on my part and trial and error, trying and retrying later.

They tend to like to eat treats and shred things 

Mine hated the swings, and then i had it out of their cage for a while and decided to put it back in and now that is petries prime sleeping spot.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll try those things. It just seems like Charlie is afraid of everything,hopefully I can at least desinthisize him to toys...


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

how long have you had him for?
Also if you are not home often, try leaving the tv or the radio (i prefer the radio) on, this may help him as well. and keep talkin to him by his cage (like you would talk to a friend) 

He will get there, Petstore birds usually are pretty shy and wont open up for a while. just convey the love his way, he will start to understand you are a friend and trust the things you do (or put in his cage)

just dont get discouraged


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

I've has Charlie for about two months, and the petstore we got him said he was about a year old ( but who knows what his actual age is) . He came untamed and absolutely terrified of hands because he was in a fish tank with two other teils and they bullied each other. And they didn't have any toys. And people would reach in all the time to try to pet them but they would just move.... So yeah. Not an amazing background...

But yeah, I've been home most of the time, but when I leave I put the radio on for him.( he seems to like hard rock.) but now school is gunna start in 3 days and I'm wondering how he is gonna adapt to that...( I'll be gone for a good 10 hrs)


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

If you buy or make new toys and Charlie is scared leave them in view outside the cage for a few days first. That way he knows they won't try to eat him! Billy hated toys to start with (he had spent 4 years with 2 tiny plastic toys only). Now he has learned to be more interested than scared but we still have to watch what we put inside his cage. 
Have a look for nibbly toys as tiels love to nibble and chew.
eg http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-32927-parrot-toy-happy-pet-carnival.aspx
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-32927-parrot-toy-happy-pet-carnival.aspx
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-32866-bird-toy-hagen-natures-buri-pinata.aspx
http://scarlettsparrotessentials.co.uk/SpecialsClearancePage2.aspx (All our birds adore the leather heart on here!)

A wooden ladder can be popular too - both to climb about on and to destroy


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Mango LOVES Cheerios, I use them as treats.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

chloe92us said:


> Mango LOVES Cheerios, I use them as treats.


Petrie goes bonkers esp for the honey nut cheerios, then his little beak always smells like honey heh


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

haha, i tried putting a handful of cheerios in his food bowl today. he just ate around them -_-. I think he threw a couple of cheerios out of his food bowl too... lol.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Charlie knows what he likes


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Is that the right way to introduce him to cheerios? Put it in his real food dish? Or should I put it in a separate food dish by itself? And how long should I try giving him cheerios before I give up , lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Could try both  i kept offering mine veg every day then they eventually tried it lol


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

heh maybe in a seprate bowl, i wouldnt give them to him often but i just left it in a seprate dish ontop of my fiddos cage, Petrie looked at them at first and showed no intrest in it, then he got brave and tried it a week later (since cheerios dont go bad)


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, once he knows what cheerios are i wont provide it to him often. But right now to intodouce him ,i will give it to him. Also today he didnt come out of his cage even though i left it open all day. Maybe he didnt like it outside? lol.

I also noticed, when he came out yesterday, he stayed perched on the door entrance for like a minuite, then he started dancing( like he was loooking for something) with his wings half open, then he attempted to fly out( but hes clipped). So maybe he didnt want to go out after all, he just panic-ed?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I know with my cage that i have the door swings open and my tiels have yet to figure out how to get out of their cage on their own so i have put a perch on the door to where they can figure it out, but they still dont really know how to get out.. so. he may want to come out but is just not sure how to?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 22, 2011)

well, what i did was take clothes pins and pinned it there so the door stays open, but there is no platform for him to stand on, maybe thats why he didnt climb to the top? he didnt come out yesterday, im gonna try today, but its kinda strange....


----------

